# Blue Cherry Burl



## Final Strut (Nov 27, 2012)

This is one of my cast burl blanks. It is a drop off of cherry burl cast in a blue poly resin. The hardware is a Manhattan kit from Rockler. Thanks for looking.

[attachment=14032]


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice pen-- good use of a very small piece of firewood.


----------



## joshwill (Nov 28, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> This is one of my cast burl blanks. It is a drop off of cherry burl cast in a blue poly resin. The hardware is a Manhattan kit from Rockler. Thanks for looking.



I really like the looks of that casting. Well done!


----------



## healeydays (Nov 28, 2012)

Beautiful piece. Now the wife is really gonna get pissed off as after seeing this I can't even throw away the smallest of scraps...


----------



## myingling (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice One


----------



## Patrude (Nov 29, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> This is one of my cast burl blanks. It is a drop off of cherry burl cast in a blue poly resin. The hardware is a Manhattan kit from Rockler. Thanks for looking.



nice work :thanx: for sharing


----------



## healeydays (Nov 29, 2012)

Scott,

Did you do your own casting? If so, what do you use for products and did you cast this in the round or did you mill it down from a square after to get that effect? I love learning from the ones that have gone before...


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 29, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Scott,
> 
> Did you do your own casting? If so, what do you use for products and did you cast this in the round or did you mill it down from a square after to get that effect? I love learning from the ones that have gone before...



Yes, I do my own casting. I use poly resin and usually pearlexe pigment powder or I sneak into my wife's or my daughter's nail polish for coloring. I cast in a silicone mold that I made which produces square blanks. The burl piece had two flat sides and was placed up to one side of the mold. Wood tends to float up in the resin so the burl piece has to be weighted down. Onces I pour the resin it goes into the presure pot at 80# for two hours.

One very important lesson I have learned on more than one occasion is to never forget to add the hardner before you pour the resin. :wacko1:


----------

